# Berncomac = long wait for parts



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

I have been waiting for bercomac parts for over 3 weeks now! Its not a crazy part that should take a long time to get its just a wheels fork. Berncomac would not sell me the part directly i dunno why? Ive had stuff shipped from a couple provices away before and it only took a a couple days. Whats the hold up berncomac!!!!!!!!!!!!! if you are reading this bernco GET YOUR POOP IN GROUPS this is very poor customer service. If you are considering buying one consider the fact you maybe have to go with out it for a 1/4 of the winter if you break any thing.


----------



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

still no wheel forks after 32 days i just don't know what to say 

though buying something built 2500 km away and built in canada would would save time on shipping guess not

Thanks for reading every one


----------

